# Other Languages > jQuery >  Help with class selectors

## davebat

I have a data driven form, and selecting certain values will open other inputs hidden in a div.

I had this working when just one div was opened with one value, but adding multiple values has thrown me.

I add an onclick event to the radio items, that will call a fucntion to open the div.


```
<input value="0" onclick="branching(1,'==','0','ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl00_qRadio','0','0');" />

<input value="1" onclick="branching(1,'==','1-2','ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl00_qRadio','0','0');" />

<input value="2" onclick="branching(1,'==','1-2','ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl00_qRadio','0','0');" />

<input value="3" onclick="branching(1,'==','3-4-5','ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl00_qRadio','0','0');" />

<input value="4" onclick="branching(1,'==','4','ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl00_qRadio','0','0');" />

<input value="5" onclick="branching(1,'==','5','ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl00_qRadio','0','0');" />

<input value="6" onclick="branchingClose(1,'==','1-2','ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl00_qRadio','0','0');" />


<div id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl01_divQuestion" class="target1_1-2" style="display:none;"> </div>

<div id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl02_divQuestion" class="target1_0" style="display:none;"> </div>

<div id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl03_divQuestion" class="target1_3-4-5" style="display:none;"> </div>

<div id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl04_divQuestion" class="target1_5" style="display:none;"> </div>

<div id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_rptSegments_ctl00_rptQuestions_ctl05_divQuestion" class="target1_4" style="display:none;"> </div>
```

I gave each div that was to be opened a target of class + QuestionThatOpensThis + _ +  - + seperated list of answers that will open.

So for example in above the div with class of target1_1-2 means this should display when question 1 selected value equals 1 or 2.

Currently I have:

 $('.target' + QID + '_' + value).show('slow', function() {

I need to modify this somehow so the value part will search for any of the supplied values rather than them all

Any help would be great

----------


## penagate

Using multiple classes:



```
<div class="target1_1 target1_2">
<div class="target1_3 target1_4 target1_5">
```

----------

